# Red Gum



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

My local Woodcraft (Cincinnati) is running its Black Friday special all this week (as are all Woodcraft's I believe) and this store has a special buy on Red Gum. 6/4 for .99 a board foot. First off, is this a good price? Second, does anyone have experience with Red Gum? It is my understanding that it is the heart wood of the gum tree and similar in color to Cherry. (4/4 Cherry is on sale for 2.99 and 4/4 Red Oak for 1.99).

Am thinking about turning some pens and making some end-grain cutting boards.

Any thoughts


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

It seems to me like it may be too soft for a cutting board, but I have used it on quilt stands, boxes, small furniture items.

Price looks very good to me.


----------



## ScottnKY (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a clock I did from a Red Gum bowl blank 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36192

it came from the guys at Got Wood? turningblanks.com They are really helpful if you have any questions see below

http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/the-Red-Gum/Categories


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Got the red gum. It really is great. Picked up 52 BF. Talked to the guys in the lumber area. They rounded it off to 50 BF. I have a $10 off $25 or more. Walked out with the whole load for $43 and change. Some of the stuff is spalted. They had a few pieces planed to show how it looked. The spalting never ceases to amaze me. I have about 10bf of the spalted stuff. Can't wait to fire up a project or 12.


----------

